# Diseñar una máquina expendedora.



## AriStoY (Oct 10, 2008)

Hola, antes de nada decir que soy nuevo por aqui, espero poder aprender mucho, y ayudaros en todo lo posible. 

Queremos diseñar una máquina expendedora en la asignatura de Electronica Digital. El problema está en que queremos que tenga varias entradas de monedas, varias opciones de compra y devolución de cambio. 
No espero que me resolvaïs el proyecto, ni mucho menos, solo que me deïs alguna idea de como enfocarlo, pq nuestro profe es un poco ... y de momento solo nos ha explicado componentes discretos (NAND, XOR, etc) y ahora ha empezado algo de secuenciales.

Pues eso, que no se como enfocar el trabajo, ya que todo lo que estoy encontrando por internet es utilizando Microprocesadores o PLC... que de momento no hemos hecho nada nosotros..

Bueno, muchas gracias si alguien me puede hechar una mano.

Un saludo a todos!


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 10, 2008)

Usando solo compuertas? Mmm... que dificil que lo veo!
Ah y expendedora de que ? Latas ? paquetes?
Porq para las expendedoras de paquetes se usa un espiral metalico que los empuja.


http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Máquina_expendedora


----------



## AriStoY (Oct 10, 2008)

Bueno... a ver, nosotros tenemos pensado hacer solo la parte electrónica, es decir: 
Un circuito con 3 pulsadores, que serán los 3 posibles valores de monedas a introducir, otros 3 pulsadores que serían los 3 posibles productos a elejir, y un display que vaya explicando la acción (cuando vas introduciendo pulsos de moneda, iría creciendo la cantidad, y en el momento en que pulsas uno de los productos, te lo resta a la cantidad que tenías). 

Pero claro... No se muy bien como atacar el tema... Bueno, de momento voy haciendo pruebas con sumadores y tal, con el Multisim, pero... creo que tendré que utilizar una máquina de estados con biestables o algo así (todavía no hemos estudiado nada de eso...)

Un saludo y gracias por la respuesta


----------

